# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair loss

## ashley

Hi,
Im a 23rd-year-old girl, Im facing severe hair loss problem. I had tried different methods to get rid of it. But of no use. Now Im thinking of a hair restoration surgery. My friend had one with the help of an expert in CHTC, Toronto. Now she has enough hair. Do I need to take any precautions before transplantation?

----------


## Sondra

Home Remedies for Hair loss 

1. Amla oil prepared by boiling dry pieces of amla in coconut oil is considered a valuable hair tonic. This is an extremely simplest and top natural remedy for hair loss. 

2. A combination of equivalent number of fresh amla juice and lime juice when used as a shampoo stimulates hair augment and prevents hair loss. 

3. One cup of lettuce and spinach juice in use every day prevents hair loss. 

4. Every day application of coconut oil varied with lime water or lime juice on the hair prevents hair loss. 

5. Application of juice of green coriander leaves on the head is as well beneficial. Good Home Remedy for Hair Loss 

6. Mustard oil boiled with henna leaves is also useful in healthy growth of hair. About 250 grams of mustard oil be supposed to be boiled with 100 grams of henna leaves. This is another efficient home remedy for hair loss. 

7. Another effectual method hair loss remedy is the application of coconut milk all in surplus of the scalp. In fact, coconut oil and coconut milk both are very effective if you're wondering how to make your hair thicker. 

8. Grind lime seeds and black intersperse in equivalent quantities in a small amount of water and apply this on the scalp every day. This is one of the high-quality home remedies for hair loss. 

9. Washing the hair with a stick of cooked black gram dal and fenugreek lengthens the hair. This is very obliging hair loss cure. 

Herbal Remedies for Hair Loss 

1. Combine 100 g each of amla (goose berry), reetha, and shikakai and boil in two liters of water till the liquid decrease to half. It is fine herbal remedy for hair loss 

2. Massage the scalp and hair by coconut milk or Aloe Vera gel. Leave it for ½ hour, and then rinse with temperate water. Do this thrice a week 

3. combine aloe Vera with herbal powder triphala and be relevant it to the hairs. Carry on this for three to six months. New hairs will start increasing.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Home Remedies for Hair loss 
> 
> 1. Amla oil prepared by boiling dry pieces of amla in coconut oil is considered a valuable hair tonic. This is an extremely simplest and top natural remedy for hair loss. 
> 
> 2. A combination of equivalent number of fresh amla juice and lime juice when used as a shampoo stimulates hair augment and prevents hair loss. 
> 
> 3. One cup of lettuce and spinach juice in use every day prevents hair loss. 
> 
> 4. Every day application of coconut oil varied with lime water or lime juice on the hair prevents hair loss. 
> ...


 Nicely combined regime Sondra!

----------


## ervinpayne30

My friend was having the same problem; she had taken a hair *surgical treatment from The Canadian Institute of Hair & Scalp Specialists in Toronto*. Now her hair volume is pretty good compared to that before treatment. I think you should also consult their specialists.

----------


## jamesst11

You must be VERY VERY careful when it comes to hair transplantation.  It depends on your hair loss pattern, the cause and whether or not it has been stable.  For example... if you've had ONE bald spot for several years with NO other hair loss, then you could easily get it filled in with no issues.  If you recently have had DIFFUSED thinning due to trauma, stress, medication, hormones, etc... and you want to thicken it up, a hair transplant will ruin you.  It will kill much of the hair in the surrounding areas and the trauma from surgery could lead to even more extensive hair loss.  If you have a MPB pattern of hair loss due to hormones, a HT can be risky as well.  What happens when you start to lose more hair?  Are you ready to dedicate yourself to a very expensive life of scars and surgery?  So, in my WELL RESEARCHED opinion, hair transplantation is only for a SMALL demographic of men and an even smaller demographic of women.

----------


## Hairmore

Did you consider steroid treatment? I believe that is the standard treatment for many alopecia kinds women suffer from. Hair transplants should just be a last resort and should be carefully considered!

----------


## juliedespino

> Home Remedies for Hair loss 
> 
> 1. Amla oil prepared by boiling dry pieces of amla in coconut oil is considered a valuable hair tonic. This is an extremely simplest and top natural remedy for hair loss. 
> 
> 2. A combination of equivalent number of fresh amla juice and lime juice when used as a shampoo stimulates hair augment and prevents hair loss. 
> 
> 3. One cup of lettuce and spinach juice in use every day prevents hair loss. 
> 
> 4. Every day application of coconut oil varied with lime water or lime juice on the hair prevents hair loss. 
> ...


 Nice information Thank you sondra

----------


## mrlinh15

It will kill much of the hair in the surrounding areas and the trauma from surgery could lead to even more extensive hair loss.

----------

